
Remove password - cosmosgenius
https://github.com/tschellenbach/Stream-Framework/commit/1a18b4dc328fd7bcdde9c68b73271727702d02e3
======
helb
GitHub commit search: “remove password” (8 days ago) –
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13650818](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13650818)

~~~
cosmosgenius
That commit was a troll for people searching for "remove password"

